# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Pietarin metrohavaintoja

## TEP70

Pietarinkin metrossa on kesäpoikkeuksia. Linjaa 4 ajetaan neljänä kesäviikonloppuna kahtena erillisenä palana, Ulitsa Dybenkolta Plostshad Aleksandra Nevskogolle ja Sadovajalta Komendantskij Prospektille. Kokonaan ilman palvelua jäävät siis Ligovskij Prospektin ja Dostojevskajan asemat. Dostojevskajalle toki pääsee punaisen linjan Vladimirskajan aseman kautta. Viime viikonloppu oli ensimmäinen poikkeusviikonloppu ja työt jatkuvat siis kolmena seuraavana viikonloppuna.

Työt liittyvät uuden viitoslinjan rakennustöihin. Valmistuessaan viitonen tulee kulkemaan Komendantskij Prospektilta Kuptshinon itäpuolelle. Neloselle rakennetaan uusi pääteasema Sadovajan yhteyteen, jolloin syntyy Pietarin ensimmäinen kolmen linjan vaihtoasema, Sennaja Plostshad-Sadovaja-Spasskaja. Nelonen kulkee siis Spasskajalta Ulitsa Dybenkolle.

----------


## kemkim

> Työt liittyvät uuden viitoslinjan rakennustöihin. Valmistuessaan viitonen tulee kulkemaan Komendantskij Prospektilta Kuptshinon itäpuolelle. Neloselle rakennetaan uusi pääteasema Sadovajan yhteyteen, jolloin syntyy Pietarin ensimmäinen kolmen linjan vaihtoasema, Sennaja Plostshad-Sadovaja-Spasskaja. Nelonen kulkee siis Spasskajalta Ulitsa Dybenkolle.


Miksikäs Pietarissa joukkoliikennettä edistetään tällä tavalla ja samalla raitiovaunuliikennettä karsitaan? Eikö johdonmukaisuutta ole? Luulin, että Venäjällä suosittaisiin vain autoja, uuden metrolinjan rakentaminen ei oikein istu tähän ajatukseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksikäs Pietarissa joukkoliikennettä edistetään tällä tavalla ja samalla raitiovaunuliikennettä karsitaan? Eikö johdonmukaisuutta ole? Luulin, että Venäjällä suosittaisiin vain autoja, uuden metrolinjan rakentaminen ei oikein istu tähän ajatukseen.


Pietarissa ajatellaan länsimaiden 1950-luvun tapaan, että raitiovaunut tukkivat kadut ja aiheuttavat ruuhkat. Ne täytyy saada pois, jotta autoille on enemmän tilaa ja ruuhkat siten katoavat.

Pietarissa on myös meidän näkökulmastamme erikoiset omistussuhteet. Raitiotielaitoksen johto ansaitsee hävittämällä ratoja ja varikoita. Tonttimaa on arvokasta, ja varikkoalueet voi myydä hyvällä hinnalla rakennusmaaksi. Tästä en ole aivan varma, mutta jotain omistus ja myymisetuja liittyi myös ratoihin, vaikka ne olisivat kadullakin. Jollain tavalla raitiotieradan purkamisesta tuli rahaa.

Metron rakentaminen on autoilulle eduksi, koska joukkoliikennettä - myös busseja - siirtyy siten pois katutilasta, joka halutaan henkilöautoille. Metron rakentaminen on myös merkittävää liiketoimintaa rakennusliikkeille, ja Venäjän olosuhteissa raha kulkee epäilemättä tällaisten päätösten vauhdittamiseksi.

Antero

----------


## TEP70

Tässä animaatio Pietarin metron laajentumisesta. Parnas vain puuttuu.

----------


## TEP70

Urbanrail.net tietää kertoa, että joulukuussa Pietarin metrokartta muuttuisi siten, että keltainen neloslinja käännetään päättymään uudelle Spasskajan asemalle ja vanhasta nelosen pohjoisosasta tulee lila viitonen, joka kulkee uuden Zvenigorodskajan aseman kautta (vaihtoyhteys linjalle 1 Pushkinskajan aseman kautta) ja päättyy kokonaan uudelle Volkovskajan asemalle. 

En ole heinäkuun jälkeen käynyt Pietarissa toteamassa, näkyykö Pushkinskajalla todella merkkejä vaihtoyhteyden aukeamisesta. Samassa yhteydessä Pietariin tulisi sitten myös ensimmäinen kolmen linjan vaihtoasema (Sadovaja - Sennaja - Spasskaja).

----------


## TEP70

No niin, 20.12.2008 alkaen Pietarin metrossa on ollut viisi linjaa.

Uusina asemina avattiin Spasskaja, Zvenigorodskaja ja Volkovskaja.

Aiheesta kerrotaan (venäjäksi) mm. Pietarin metron etusivulla.

Jos nyt oikein ymmärsin, niin työt alkoivat jo 80-luvun lopussa, mutta rahoitus oli jäissä yli 10 vuotta. Rahaa saatiin taas 2003. Nyt linjaa on tarkoitus jatkaa eteenpäin Kuptshinon lähiöön.

----------


## Multsun poika

Pietarin raitiolinjoja on purettu lähinnä metron laajenusten ja pidennysten tieltä. Mitään sen kummallisempaa tähän ei tietääkseni liity. Samalla systeemillä ratikkalinjat ovat aika lailla hävinneet muun muassa Munchenistä.

Mutta mukava kun Pietarin metro laajenee. Kaupungin liikenteessä se ainoa sujuva (joskin usein liian täysi liikenneväline).

----------


## TEP70

Eivät metron laajennukset kyllä ole tappaneet Pietarista raitiolinjoja. Viime aikojen lakkautukset ovat kaikki tapahtuneet keskustassa.

Tarkemmin metron kotisivuja tutkimalla selvisi, että neloslinja toimii vielä tällä hetkellä vanhalla reitillään Komendantskij Prospektilta Ulitsa Dybenkolle. Spasskajan uusi asema aukeaakin vasta tässä kuussa ja siihen asti uusi viitoslinja ajaa vain Zvenigorodskajan ja Volkovskajan asemien väliä. En tunne Volkovskajan aseman sijaintia, mutta sinne saisi ehkä järjestettyä hyvän raitiovaunusyöttöliikenteen Kuptshinosta.

----------


## TEP70

Nelosen ja viitosen uudelleenjärjestely on viivästynyt ja Spasskajan aseman avaamista vielä odotellaan. Viitonen ajaa vain Zvenigorodskajan ja Volkovskajan asemien välillä. Rakenteilla oleva Obvodnyi Kanalin asema näkyy hyvin välissä, sillä koko matkalla tunnelissa paloivat valot.

Zvenigorodskajan asema on ilmeisesti Pietarin ainoa metroasema, jolla ei ole omaa sisäänkäyntiä. Sinne kuljetaan aina Pushkinskajan kautta.  :Smile:

----------


## TEP70

Täällä on Pietarin metroverkostosta vähän syvällisempi kartta.

----------


## TEP70

No nyt Spasskaja on avattu, tarkalleen 7.3.2009.

Uusi metrokartta täällä.

----------


## TEP70

Enpä olekaan huomannut, että Pietarin metro on laajentunut 28.12.2012. Viitoslinjan eteläpäähän on auennut kaksi uutta asemaa, Buharestskaja ja Mezdunarodnaja.

Näemmä metrokarttaan on ilmestynyt rakenteilla oleva pätkä uutta linjaa 6. Valmista pitäisi tulla vuonna 2017. Toki tuo näyttää heti siltä, että jatkoa on luvassa. Kartassa näkyy myös viitoslinjan tuleva jatko etelään ja neloslinjan jatke Teatralnajan asemalle. Viimeksimainitun jälkeen Mariinskin teatterin saavutettavuus paranee nykytilanteesta.

----------


## late-

> Näemmä metrokarttaan on ilmestynyt rakenteilla oleva pätkä uutta linjaa 6. Valmista pitäisi tulla vuonna 2017.


Yleensä kohtuullisen hyviin lähteisiin perustuvan Yuri Popovin sivun mukaan vuonna 2017 valmistuisivat linjalta 6 muiden metrolinjojen vaihtoasemat ja Yugo-Zapadnajan asema. Lopuille linjan 6 asemille ja Teatralnajan asemalle ei ole tarkkaa vuotta, mutta tällä vuosikymmenellä kuitenkin. Viitoslinjan lopuille asemille annetaan arvioksi 2016. Pietarissa, kuten muuallakin, arvioiduilla valmistumisvuosilla on taipumusta muuttua matkan varrella.

Ykköslinjan eteläosan kapasiteetti on ymmärtääkseni käytetty ja linjan 6 aloitusosuus on tarpeen kuormituksen jakamiseksi muualle. Mikähän on linjalle tulevien rautateiden vaihtoasemien merkitys? Rautateiden ja metron kokonaisuus ei ole tainnut olla kovin saumaton, vaikka pääteasemilla onkin metroasemat?

----------


## brynkka

> Näemmä metrokarttaan on ilmestynyt rakenteilla oleva pätkä uutta linjaa 6.


Klikkaamalla tuolta sivulta linkkiä "Перспективы развития метрополитена" saa nähtäväkseen paikallisen metrotoimiston tulevaisuuden suunnitelmia. Kartassa on annettu valmistumisaikoja värillä merkattuna muutamaan aikaikkunaan, esim. linja neljä jatkuisi Teatralnajalta Vasiljin saarelle Bolshoi prospektin asemalle jo vuoteen 2015 mennessä. Tämä on ristiriidassa Juri Popovin tietojen kanssa, onneksi asia selviää muutamassa vuodessa. 

Linja kuusi näyttäisi jatkuvan vuosien 2021-25 aikana Piskarjovkan suuntaan, koillinen onkin Pietarin metroliikenteen viimeinen periferia.

Kartassa on merkittynä myös rengaslinja, jolle ei valitettavasti ole arvioitu valmistumisaikaa. Rengas on mitoiltaan noin 13,2 x 11,5 km, mitattuna pohjoisesta etelään Lesnaja-Park Pobedy ja idästä länteen Ladozhskaja-Deinskaja asemien välillä. Karkeasti arvioituna rengaslinjan pituus tulee olemaan noin 40 km ja asemia 20 kappaletta. Sportivnajan asemalla on kaksi päällekkäistä asemahallia, joista ylempi on nykyään linjan viisi käytössä, rengaslinjan valmistuttua vaihto tullaan suorittamaan laiturin ylitse, ainakin Wikipediassa on joskus kirjoitettu näin. Ylemmästä hallista näkee alempaan ja muistaakseni alahalli näyttää täysin valmiilta, muutama vuosi sitten siellä oli valotkin päällä. Tietääkö kukaan milloin rengaslinja valmistuu? Onko rakenteilla vai vielä piirustuspöydällä?




> Mikähän on linjalle tulevien rautateiden vaihtoasemien merkitys? Rautateiden ja metron kokonaisuus ei ole tainnut olla kovin saumaton, vaikka pääteasemilla onkin metroasemat?


Ylipäänsä vaikuttaa, ettei rautateillä ole kovin suurta merkitystä Pietarin joukkoliikenteessä, pl. ilmeisesti kaupungin koilliset alueet. Muutamalla vaihtoasemalla notkumisen perusteella saumattomuudesta on vaikea väittää mitään varmaa, mutta vaikutelmieni mukaan keskustan ulkopuolisilla laitureilla vaihdetaan säännöllisesti junasta niin metroon kuin maanpäällisiinkin joukkoliikennevälineisiin. Pietarin metron ensimmäinen linja yhdisti avautuessaan 1955 Baltian, Vitebskin ja Moskovan rautatieasemat ja muutaman vuoden kuluttua myös Suomen aseman. Ennen Laatokan aseman rakentamista kaikki rautatieasemat sijaitsivat saman linjan varrella, viime vuosikymmenellä kauppakeskustettu Varsovan asema on Baltian aseman läheisyydessä.

----------


## Piirka

> Tietääkö kukaan milloin rengaslinja valmistuu? Onko rakenteilla vai vielä piirustuspöydällä?


On ollut piirustuspöydällä ainakin 1970-luvulta lähtien. Silloinen linjaus erosi nykyisestä jonkin verran: Sportivnaja - Petrogradskaja - Vyborgskaja - Pl. Kalinina - Poljusprovskii pr. - Pr. Energetskov - Novoterkasskaja - Pl. Aleksandra Nevskogo - Obvodny kanal - Frunzenskaja - Baltijskaja (Baltin asema) - Pl. Repina -  Bolshoi pr. - Vasileostrovskaja - Sportivnaja (mikäli sain tolkkua nykysuunnitelmakartan kyrillisistä koukeroista).

1970-luvun suunnitelmissa oli myös ulompana kulkeva kehälinja. Sen rippeitä näkyy nykyisessä suunnitelmassa. Eteläinen pääteasema olisi ilmeisesti ollut Strelnajassa, josta linja olisi kulkenut Kazakovskajalle (eli tulevaisuuden kutoslinjaa pitkin). Kazakovskajalta linja olisi jatkunut Avtovon kautta Park Pobedyyn ja seurannut nykysuunnitelman rengaslinjaa pitkin Elizarovskajalle. Kehälinja olisi ilmeisesti jatkunut ul. Dybenkon kautta kaupungin rajaa hipoen (?) ul. Kommunyn aseman kautta ykköslinjan Politehniteskajalle ja edelleen kakkoslinjan Pionerskajalle sekä Konnaja Lahtan kautta länsiluoteeseen.

----------


## TEP70

> Sportivnajan asemalla on kaksi päällekkäistä asemahallia, joista ylempi on nykyään linjan viisi käytössä, rengaslinjan valmistuttua vaihto tullaan suorittamaan laiturin ylitse, ainakin Wikipediassa on joskus kirjoitettu näin. Ylemmästä hallista näkee alempaan ja muistaakseni alahalli näyttää täysin valmiilta, muutama vuosi sitten siellä oli valotkin päällä.


Sportivnajallahan molemmissa kerroksissa on käytössä toinen raide ja toisella puolella on vain tyhjä kaukalo odottamassa sitä rengaslinjaa. Eli lopputilanteessa todellakin vaihto tapahtuu laiturin ylitse.




> Ylipäänsä vaikuttaa, ettei rautateillä ole kovin suurta merkitystä Pietarin joukkoliikenteessä, pl. ilmeisesti kaupungin koilliset alueet. Muutamalla vaihtoasemalla notkumisen perusteella saumattomuudesta on vaikea väittää mitään varmaa, mutta vaikutelmieni mukaan keskustan ulkopuolisilla laitureilla vaihdetaan säännöllisesti junasta niin metroon kuin maanpäällisiinkin joukkoliikennevälineisiin. Pietarin metron ensimmäinen linja yhdisti avautuessaan 1955 Baltian, Vitebskin ja Moskovan rautatieasemat ja muutaman vuoden kuluttua myös Suomen aseman. Ennen Laatokan aseman rakentamista kaikki rautatieasemat sijaitsivat saman linjan varrella, viime vuosikymmenellä kauppakeskustettu Varsovan asema on Baltian aseman läheisyydessä.


Kyllähän lähijunat tuovat pääteasemille suuria massoja. Yhden 10-vaunuisen sähkömoottorijunarungon kapasiteetti on kuitenkin noin 1000 matkustajaa ja seisomalastissa vähän enemmän. Udelnaja on ainakin erittäin tärkeä, ehkä jopa tärkein keskustan ulkopuolinen vaihtoasema metroon/metrosta. Kuptshinossa olen liikkunut melko paljon ja siellä vaihtuu paljon matkustajia, mutta koska asema-alue on niin laaja, on vaikea sanoa, minne valtaosa lähijunasta jäävistä matkustajista jatkaa. Devjatkino on tärkeä ainakin niille lähijunille, jotka kääntyvät siellä. Obuhovossa vaihtokävely on varsin pitkä ja omasta mielestäni vaivalloinen. Leninski Prospektin metro- ja lähijuna-asemat eivät samasta nimestään huolimatta ole kovin lähellä toisiaan.

----------


## brynkka

> Sportivnajallahan molemmissa kerroksissa on käytössä toinen raide ja toisella puolella on vain tyhjä kaukalo odottamassa sitä rengaslinjaa. Eli lopputilanteessa todellakin vaihto tapahtuu laiturin ylitse.


Olet luonnollisesti oikeassa. Hämäännyin aikoinaan niistä toisista laituritasoja yhdistävistä liukuportaista, siis pitkistä liukuportaista kaukaisemmista, jotka on suljettu kalteriportein ylälaiturilla. Ja tämän väärän johtopäätöksen jälkeen olen käyttänyt asemaa useamman kerran, lueskellut Wikipediaa jne. Todella nolo havaintomoka  :Frown:  , matkustelun kansallisilla erityispiirteillä saattoi myös olla oma osansa väärässä tulkinnassa...





> Kyllähän lähijunat tuovat pääteasemille suuria massoja. Yhden 10-vaunuisen sähkömoottorijunarungon kapasiteetti on kuitenkin noin 1000 matkustajaa ja seisomalastissa vähän enemmän.


Pietarin rautatieasemia esittelevän sivun perusteella lähiliikenteessä olisi päivittäin noin 130 000 Pietarista lähtevää matkustajaa ja 347 junaparia. Metrossa on päivittäisiä matkoja 3,43 miljoonaa, joten esikaupunkien junaliikenne vastaa alle 10% kaikista raskaraiteella suoritettavista matkoista. Valitettavasti vasta kauempana keskustasta kyytiin nousevat puuttuvat lasketusta junamatkustajien luvusta, mutta kai tämä vertailu jonkinlaisen suuruusluokan tuottaa.

(En oikein saanut tolkkua tuosta Baltian aseman lähiliikenteen matkustajamäärästä, tarkoitetaanko sekä lähteviä että saapuvia vai pelkästään lähteviä, kuten muilla asemilla. Lisäksi matkustajamäärä oli tuolla asemalla ilmoitettu koko vuodelle, kun muille asemille annettiin päivittäiset luvut. Jos tarkoitettaisiin vain lähteviä, niin junien keskikuormaksi tulisi noin 700, joka verrattuna muilta asemilta lähtevien junien kuormaan vaikutti liian suurelta. Siten käytin päivittäisten lähtevien matkustajien määränä Baltian asemalla lukemaa 34 000. Vertailuun metroliikenteeseen/junaliikenteen merkittävyyteen asialla ei ole merkittävää vaikutusta. Joku venäjää kunnolla taitava voi varmaan oikaista tämän  :Wink:  )

----------


## Dakkus

> Pietarin rautatieasemia esittelevän sivun perusteella lähiliikenteessä olisi päivittäin noin 130 000 Pietarista lähtevää matkustajaa ja 347 junaparia. Metrossa on päivittäisiä matkoja 3,43 miljoonaa, joten esikaupunkien junaliikenne vastaa alle 10% kaikista raskaraiteella suoritettavista matkoista. Valitettavasti vasta kauempana keskustasta kyytiin nousevat puuttuvat lasketusta junamatkustajien luvusta, mutta kai tämä vertailu jonkinlaisen suuruusluokan tuottaa.
> 
> (En oikein saanut tolkkua tuosta Baltian aseman lähiliikenteen matkustajamäärästä, tarkoitetaanko sekä lähteviä että saapuvia vai pelkästään lähteviä, kuten muilla asemilla. Lisäksi matkustajamäärä oli tuolla asemalla ilmoitettu koko vuodelle, kun muille asemille annettiin päivittäiset luvut. Jos tarkoitettaisiin vain lähteviä, niin junien keskikuormaksi tulisi noin 700, joka verrattuna muilta asemilta lähtevien junien kuormaan vaikutti liian suurelta. Siten käytin päivittäisten lähtevien matkustajien määränä Baltian asemalla lukemaa 34 000. Vertailuun metroliikenteeseen/junaliikenteen merkittävyyteen asialla ei ole merkittävää vaikutusta. Joku venäjää kunnolla taitava voi varmaan oikaista tämän  )


Pietarin elektritkoissa on niin tukkoista, että liput on hinnoiteltu siten, ettei kaupungin sisäisiä matkoja tehdä junilla muuten kuin jos on pakko. Lipun hinta lähes tuplaantuu, jos kyytiin nousee jo lähtöasemalta esim. Devajtkinon sijaan. Metrossa taas lippu on samanhintainen määränpäästä riipumatta. Tämän takia Pietarissa on erityisen tyypillistä mennä ensin metrolla Kuptinoon, Devjatkinoon tai minne lie ja nousta vasta sieltä junan kyytiin. Rahaa säästyy, eikä vaivaa erityisemmin koidu. Vaihtokävelymatkakin jää hieman lyhyemmäksi.

Baltian asema on noista ilmeisesti ainoa, jolta lähteville junille ei ole olemassa myöhempänä asemaa, jolta pääsisi metrosta vaihtamaan. Siksi sieltä lähtevissä junissa ollaan kyydissä jo lähtöasemalta asti, mikä saattaa selittää tuon Baltian aseman korkeita keskikuormia.

----------


## brynkka

> Baltian asema on noista ilmeisesti ainoa, jolta lähteville junille ei ole olemassa myöhempänä asemaa, jolta pääsisi metrosta vaihtamaan. Siksi sieltä lähtevissä junissa ollaan kyydissä jo lähtöasemalta asti, mikä saattaa selittää tuon Baltian aseman korkeita keskikuormia.


Laatokan asemalta Mgan suuntaan ei myöskään ole mahdollisuutta metrovaihtoon, mutta keskikuorma jää silti 350 matkustajan hujakoille.

----------


## TEP70

> Pietarin elektritkoissa on niin tukkoista, että liput on hinnoiteltu siten, ettei kaupungin sisäisiä matkoja tehdä junilla muuten kuin jos on pakko. Lipun hinta lähes tuplaantuu, jos kyytiin nousee jo lähtöasemalta esim. Devajtkinon sijaan.


Onko hinnoittelu aivan viime aikoina muuttunut? Olen itse varsin usein mennyt vaikkapa Kuptinosta Vitebskin asemalle tai päinvastoin eikä lipun hinta ole juuri poikennut metrolipun hinnasta. Pikasähkömoottorijunissa tuota hinnoittelua esiintyy, esimerkiksi Pietarin ja Viipurin välisillä pikasähkömoottorijunilla on muihin juniin verrattuna huomattavan kallista matkustaa Pietarista Udelnajaan.

----------


## Max

> Pietarin elektritkoissa on niin tukkoista, että liput on hinnoiteltu siten, ettei kaupungin sisäisiä matkoja tehdä junilla muuten kuin jos on pakko.


Onhan niissä sekin vika, että vuorovälit ovat pitkiä ja epäsäännöllisiä, tässä esimerkkinä arkipäivän aikataulu Parkalasta Pietariin. Parkala (Pargolovo) on 15 000 asukkaan kylä reilun 10 km päässä Pietarista Viipurin radan varressa; metrolla sinne asti ei pääse. (Punainen teksti отменен tarkoittaa muuten peruutettua, niitä on aika paljon...)

----------


## TEP70

> Onhan niissä sekin vika, että vuorovälit ovat pitkiä ja epäsäännöllisiä, tässä esimerkkinä arkipäivän aikataulu Parkalasta Pietariin. Parkala (Pargolovo) on 15 000 asukkaan kylä reilun 10 km päässä Pietarista Viipurin radan varressa; metrolla sinne asti ei pääse. (Punainen teksti отменен tarkoittaa muuten peruutettua, niitä on aika paljon...)


Moni noista perutuiksi merkityistä väittää olevansa Pargolovo-Pietari-junia. Sellaisia ei kyllä ole olemassa edes silloin, kun aurinko paistaa ja kalusto toimii. Onkohan tuossa joku virhe?

Liikennöitsijän oma aikatauluhaku: http://www.ppk-piter.ru

----------

